# Personal Indemnity Insurance



## 7dodie (3 Jul 2009)

Hi all,
Can anyone inform me as to a good insurance company that deal with personal indemnity insurance. The area I work is in software developement and am self employeed.
Many thanks!


----------



## Ed054 (3 Jul 2009)

7dodie said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone inform me as to a good insurance company that deal with personal indemnity insurance. The area I work is in software developement and am self employeed.
> Many thanks!


 

You should contact a Broker as this is a specialist cover and most insurers in Ireland do not offer this cover.


----------



## Jimbobp (3 Jul 2009)

Is it professional indemnity or public liability you are looking for? Most brokers will be able to help you with either or both.


----------



## 7dodie (5 Jul 2009)

Many thanks for the replies, it is professional indemnity insurance I am looking for. Doesnt seem to be a huge amount of online services in Ireland. Have found one in the UK offering to irish clients.
Thanks


----------



## Brad (6 Jul 2009)

I've found this site that gives you a quote online and you can purchase immediately.  http://www.bizcover.com.au

Hope this helps.  They specialize in professional indemnity insurance and public liability depending on which one you need.


----------



## Ed054 (6 Jul 2009)

Brad said:


> I've found this site that gives you a quote online and you can purchase immediately. http://www.bizcover.com.au
> 
> Hope this helps. They specialize in professional indemnity insurance and public liability depending on which one you need.


 
You will probably find that an Australian online broker will not provide a quote to a business in Ireland.


----------

